# Move to Ahmedabad, India



## JaninaI (Nov 13, 2021)

Hi, my husband and I will move from Germany to Ahmedabad, India in February. We would love to get in touch with people from Ahmedabad and expats who have been to India.

Our baby girl will be 8 months old by then. If you have any tips especially for life with an infant in India, I would be more than happy to hear them.

At the moment I am looking for a serviced apartment where we can stay the first weeks. It is rather difficult to find anything online. So any suggestions for the apartment hunt are more than welcome too.


----------

